# Amazing sore throat treatment.



## Globalti (19 Oct 2010)

I've got a mild cold which came with a very irritating, rasping sore throat. Sunday night I hardly slept, it was so uncomfortable; I had to keep swallowing. On the way to work yesterday I stopped and bought a bottle of Corsodyl mouthwash and started gargling with it every 2-3 hours. I've used it before and always knew it was good but this was like a small miracle - by the end of the day the sore throat had gone and I've woken this morning with the runny nose / watery eyes part of the cold but blessed relief, no sore throat. It contains a powerful antiseptic, which has all kinds of uses. 

Just thought you'd like to know.

Usual disclaimers apply.


----------



## Garz (19 Oct 2010)

Ahh you escaped rather well, I too had this horrible sore throat man cold however it's moved onto the chest albeit for not much longer. Shall bear in mind the mouthwash tip though!

My placebo of lemsip drinks helped me through.


----------



## Hicky (20 Oct 2010)

Warm water with some salt diluted gargled, much cheaper......crap taste though.


----------



## Fiona N (20 Oct 2010)

I fine a nice hot toddy (whisky - don't waste the malt - lemon juice, brown sugar - or honey if you must- and hot water) does wonders for a sore throat and you're asleep before it wears off


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Oct 2010)

I have gargled TCP tastes funny but my God it works like magic


----------



## Norry1 (20 Oct 2010)

Another TCP man here


----------



## Klaus (21 Oct 2010)

My late dad always swore by a double-shot of brandy at the nearest hint of a cold or sore throat - and I don't remember him having a bad cold ever .... Didn't really believe in his recipe however I am doing the same now myself and it works 9 times out of 10. Take the best brandy you can afford, double-shot before going to bed. You will sleep like a log and no sign of sore throat in the morning !!


----------



## Evilcat (23 Oct 2010)

If you often suffer from sore throats then tonsilitis could be the problem. I used to suffer from them all the time: having my tonsils out changed this completely. On the downside it's not a great operation to have when you're an adult (very painful, risk of complications -- like bleeding from the operation site and ending up in exsanguinated in casualty in my case!) but the result for me has been absolutely no throat problems at all since then.

EC


----------



## Garz (23 Oct 2010)

Evilcat said:


> If you often suffer from sore throats then tonsilitis could be the problem...
> EC



Sorry guvnor, I had them taken (tonsils) out when I was 7!


----------



## marzjennings (23 Oct 2010)

Another vote for TCP, it's always worked for me. I have to sneak it into the house as the wife hates the stuff.


----------



## Globalti (24 Oct 2010)

Agreed, diluted TCP also works. 

Recently in South Africa I discovered that people drink TCP as medicine......


----------



## summerdays (24 Oct 2010)

Fiona N said:


> I fine a nice hot toddy (whisky - don't waste the malt - lemon juice, brown sugar - or honey if you must- and hot water) does wonders for a sore throat and you're asleep before it wears off



I do the same.... , in fact I was brought up on the stuff as my parents believed in its curative powers - to the extent that that would force one of my sisters to drink it ... me - no I loved it. And even my tee-total aunt keeps some in for medicinal reasons but would never drink it otherwise.


----------



## Globalti (24 Oct 2010)

If you analysed that mixture you'd probably find that the ethanol, the acidity of the lemon juice and the natural bactericidal effect of the honey, along with sugar to make it all stick to the throat, was the perfect remedy. I don't supposed Beechams would be too keen on that becoming public knowledge though.


----------



## Midnight (24 Oct 2010)

I use ginger and honey tea, with a pinch of cinnamon. Ginger and cinnamon are both known to be good for colds and chills, and honey is good for sore throats (and you can always add a drop of whisky for additional benefit ).

Works a treat for me...


----------

